# Starting Photographer!!!!



## dm020486 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am a starting assistant photographer. And I need to buy my own camera and lens. I have a Canon XTI now, but I dont think that this camera is the quailty that I need. I would like advice on what camera and lens will best fit my needs???

My Photos will be of People, wildlife, nature, landscapes.

I would like the camera to have a dpi level of at least 300 or be adjustable Dpi.


It can be nikon or canon. 

Any help would be great!!!


----------



## ocular (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I could be wrong, but isn't dpi only used in printing ? It only matters when you save using dpi at 300 . What is your budget ?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 4, 2009)

DPI (Dots Per Inch) only applies to printing and has nothing to do with the camera. While megapixels will limit how large a print you can reasonably make (say, I would "only" be able to cover the side of a building with an image from by 12MP 450D using a little Genuine Fractals to increase the image size just a bit to get a little more resolution to play with), they largely count for naught.

What is it in particular about your current camera body that you don't feel is up to the job?


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

dm020486 said:


> I am a starting assistant photographer. And I need to buy my own camera and lens. I have a Canon XTI now, but I dont think that this camera is the quailty that I need. I would like advice on what camera and lens will best fit my needs???
> 
> My Photos will be of People, wildlife, nature, landscapes.
> 
> ...


I would think whoever it is you would be assisting would be a good source for advice.

As noted cameras don't have a dpi function or setting. It appears you've done little or no research in the last few months. Previous thread . That doesn't bode well for a career in photography.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

You're question doesn't make sense to me. An assistant doesn't need a camera to be an assistant. If you shoot anything at all, it would be test shots with your boss's camera.


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

ocular said:


> Ok I could be wrong, but isn't dpi only used in printing ? It only matters when you save using dpi at 300 .


Yes and No.

Dpi = dots per inch, and has almost nothing to do with photography. It is used on the professional level almost exclusively in the pre-press industry. _*NOTE*_: _Dots are round_.

The correct term relative to continuous tone printing of photographic images is actually ppi = pixels per inch *NOTE*: Pixels are square.

For web display ppi is meaningless and pixel dimensions are the only parameters that apply.

Pixels.......................................Dots







 Image from Wikimedia Commons, under the "GNU Free Documentation License".


----------



## Christos_2006 (Aug 6, 2009)

So i haven't posted here in a long time so this is kinda of a re-introduction post. So here goes, camera brand is irrelevant in my book it is just a tool. Although i do prefer Nikons, the D700 is a killer camera that has amazing high ISO capability without breaking the bank.
But that is something you haven't mentioned how much are you looking to invest? Your largest investment will not be in a camera body but rather the investment will be in quality glass.


----------



## dm020486 (Aug 7, 2009)

I will be full time videographer but help the photographer when he goes on vacation, within a year he is retireing so I will become the photographer because I will be the only one that knows anything about that position within the company(budget). Price is about $1000 I am willing to spend for body and lens!


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2009)

That's not an assistant.

Lens for what? Weddings? Sports? Product? Portraits?

New camera and lens or used?


----------



## Christos_2006 (Aug 7, 2009)

dm020486 said:


> I will be full time videographer but help the photographer when he goes on vacation, within a year he is retireing so I will become the photographer because I will be the only one that knows anything about that position within the company(budget). Price is about $1000 I am willing to spend for body and lens!



Assuming this is for weddings since you mentioned video as well. I don't know what lenses you are currently using but i would have to say the $1K will not be enough for both a body and quality lenses. you may browse ebay and craigslist  to see if anybody is selling anything used.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2009)

+1 ^^^^


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 8, 2009)

Christos_2006 said:


> dm020486 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be full time videographer but help the photographer when he goes on vacation, within a year he is retireing so I will become the photographer because I will be the only one that knows anything about that position within the company(budget). Price is about $1000 I am willing to spend for body and lens!
> ...



Um... I would have to beg to differ.....
He could pick up a Canon 20d on Ebay.... 250-300 Used
Sigma 18-50mm F/2.8  300 NEW
Sigma 70-300 f/4-5.6 APO 170 new on Ebay
2 flash cards 8gbx 2  50 on Ebay
Flash ( any type) a half way decent on on Ebay 100
 The total for all of that comes to 920.
That would give her a decent kit to get going. 

1000 will be fine to get going. Keep in mind not everybody is going to be going for L Glass right off the bat. There are lens that work. May not be the optimum best, but they work. 

Daniel


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry but this all has me confused!????!    

Are you an assistant or a photographer or a videographer and you are also taking over when he retirers but you are not sure about what camera you need.  Uhhh Like I said I am confused.....  and your boss who is the big dog shoots a D60 and why would you not be using his equipment.  

And what is wrong with the Canon XTI?    I thought that was the about the same as a NIKON D60... About that range of camera??? 

The XSI is about the D90,  "dont quote me on that"  opps I did!  LOL


Ok start fresh and please slowly try to explain what it is that you want people to help with.... I am LOST!


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Ok start fresh and please slowly try to explain what it is that you want people to help with.... I am LOST!




HE HE HE Aren't you always lost!!! :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Sorry but this all has me confused!????!
> 
> Are you an assistant or a photographer or a videographer and you are also taking over when he retirers but you are not sure about what camera you need.  Uhhh Like I said I am confused.....



:thumbup:

Not a whole lot makes much sense (if any) here.


----------



## nolanator (Aug 8, 2009)

i don't mean to be rude but how does someone go about getting a job in photography while having no apparent knowledge on the equipment being used?


----------



## Annamas (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats not rude Nolanator . .thats just truth.  I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok.... First, terminology can be confusing for anyone.  but lets asume that this is what you say. 
Fist, the XTi is fine to start with, and ide put the money into glass, not body, unless your going super serious.  
Second, because of my own personal experiance, I would put more mony away and dig for either a 5d, 1Ds mk 1 or 2, or a 5D mk2.  (LATER ON!!)  
In the meean time invest in books, and knowledge. Dont hesitate to ask us. Well explaine it as you go along. 
then, more importantly, if your in this time frame, you will definatly need a huge amount of practice. then go practice, and practice after that.   Then you can start practicing, and then finally practice.   Your year time frame is very short, you will need to eat sleep and live photography to get to a simi pro level in that short period of time.  but if you are commited young padowan.. you will eventuall become Jedi.


----------



## nolanator (Aug 9, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> Ok.... First, terminology can be confusing for anyone. but lets asume that this is what you say.
> Fist, the XTi is fine to start with, and ide put the money into glass, not body, unless your going super serious.
> Second, because of my own personal experiance, I would put more mony away and dig for either a 5d, 1Ds mk 1 or 2, or a 5D mk2. (LATER ON!!)
> In the meean time invest in books, and knowledge. Dont hesitate to ask us. Well explaine it as you go along.
> then, more importantly, if your in this time frame, you will definatly need a huge amount of practice. then go practice, and practice after that. Then you can start practicing, and then finally practice. Your year time frame is very short, you will need to eat sleep and live photography to get to a simi pro level in that short period of time. but if you are commited young padowan.. you will eventuall become Jedi.


 
lol wut


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 9, 2009)

I think his point is to read alot and take alot of pictures and then review and learn from then and then REPEAT!

Now how is it that I understood that but I am always confused!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHE

Ok Daniel!!!! LOL


----------



## dm020486 (Aug 9, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> Ok.... First, terminology can be confusing for anyone. but lets asume that this is what you say.
> Fist, the XTi is fine to start with, and ide put the money into glass, not body, unless your going super serious.
> Second, because of my own personal experiance, I would put more mony away and dig for either a 5d, 1Ds mk 1 or 2, or a 5D mk2. (LATER ON!!)
> In the meean time invest in books, and knowledge. Dont hesitate to ask us. Well explaine it as you go along.
> then, more importantly, if your in this time frame, you will definatly need a huge amount of practice. then go practice, and practice after that. Then you can start practicing, and then finally practice. Your year time frame is very short, you will need to eat sleep and live photography to get to a simi pro level in that short period of time. but if you are commited young padowan.. you will eventuall become Jedi.


 Thank You 

I am as Confused as all of you. This is what the company has told me. All I know is that this is a full time job that pays good. I was asked to take some photos and I did better than the photographer that is working there now that is how this all came about. Sorry if I dont know all the terms of photography but I am learning as I go and hopefully will a professional within a few years. Thanks Again for all of the replies.


----------



## nolanator (Aug 9, 2009)

dm020486 said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.... First, terminology can be confusing for anyone. but lets asume that this is what you say.
> ...


 
post some pics


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 10, 2009)

dm020486 said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.... First, terminology can be confusing for anyone. but lets asume that this is what you say.
> ...



Are you crying? I hope our not upset dude. The question of you being a photographer with no experience is not to offended you but possibly help other understand how they might obtain such a job. I myself have been shooting for 10 years and do not shoot that much for money. Granted I would like more  but I am moving so I have to wait.... The point is... the general though is to obtain the knowledge before you get the job. You gonna hack some people off when you take a bad picture or they ask how long have you been doing this. You're reply.... eh few months. So many people think they can grab a camera don't say they are a pro..... yeah um..... thats how law suits happen. You can take what we say with a grain of salt or you can heed the advise and learn. My advise....... LEARN and learn a lot! 

And um the title professional is not something you can just get..... You have to earn it. People give you that title by the quality of your work.....
Two years of snapshots in a studio mean nothing.... It is all pre-setup most of the time and you go *click* and it is done.



nolanator said:


> post some pics



/\/\/\/\/\ +1 lets see some pics


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 10, 2009)

Daniel comes out the wood work and chimes in!!!!    You need to get more paying gigs on sunny days in Washington!!!   That should only be about 10 a year!!!


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Daniel comes out the wood work and chimes in!!!!    You need to get more paying gigs on sunny days in Washington!!!   That should only be about 10 a year!!!



LOL...  Lest ye forget that there is a huge misconception about Washington. The Western side of the state is rainy and muggy. Then in the middle you have the cascade mountains. They block all that weather and hold it on that side. I'm going to the East side. Spokane is right next to Idaho. We get very little rain in comparison. A there are  lot of sunny days!


----------

